# Web Host Hacked Again...



## vern38

Well I guess you could tell "SOMETHING" went wrong.







My Web Host was hacked again and they were forced to do a full recovery on the servers. There backups were about a week old so that caused some lost posts. Fortunately I had a database backup from the 19th of this month and was able to save most of all of our forum. Looks like we lost about 2 days of posts. "Sorry" These guys are making this a full time ADMIN Job when I get home from work. Well anyway we are back up and running so let the posts begin.............


----------



## camping479

Thanks for your efforts vern,
















Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon

Good...I'm glad we're back.
I was getting jittery without other OUTBACKER contact!









Thanks for your hard work Vern. We appreciate all you do.


----------



## CamperDC

Vern,

I want to pitch in with the others and say thanks for your efforts. I suppose there is nothing I can do to help but if I am wrong let me know.


----------



## California Jim

Sorry about the grief Vern, and thanks for getting us back up to speed again


----------

